# ROS - "company tax number"



## zag (30 Oct 2011)

I'm trying to fill in my Form 11 and I'm stuck on the section which covers proprietary directorships.

The company was wound up earlier this year and I no longer employ the accountant who used to complete the forms for me.

It's asking me for the "company tax number", but for the life of me I can't work out which number is required.  I've entered in all the numbers I can find from tax forms, the number printed on CRO receipts, etc . . . but it tells me the format is incorrect.  The help really doesn't help as it just says the same as the form.

Can anyone give me a hint as to which specific number (or format) they are looking for.  I'm using Revenue Offline and it won't let me proceed with the rest of the form without entering in the correct number.  I think for the moment I will just have to leave that section blank and proceed and *hope* it lets me go back and modify the form.

z


----------



## Gekko (30 Oct 2011)

It's the company's tax reference number which should be in the format "1234567T" (i.e. seven numbers and then a letter).

If the system won't allow you to input a now deregistered tax reference number, then just leave the relevant section blank or input "1234567T".  There's no harm in that.


----------



## J.Ryan (30 Oct 2011)

If you have any payslips or P60's from that company it would be on them as the employers number


----------



## zag (30 Oct 2011)

Thanks - I tried the 1234567T format initially, so it must be because it was deregistered.  Will leave it blank or put in a dummy number.

z


----------



## T McGibney (31 Oct 2011)

Whatever you do, don't input a dummy number as you'll only cause confusion.


----------



## DB74 (31 Oct 2011)

Untick the proprietory directorships box and put a written explanation into the doubt box on page 1


----------



## zag (31 Oct 2011)

Thanks - I'll put the explanation in the doubt box.

z


----------

